# famous raven...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

His name is Cancun I believe and he is (interweb) famous in Vancouver.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You could have left a link about him and the life he lives. I'll bet it would be entertaining.

Is he waiting for someone to cut the watermelon?


----------

